
Origin Protocol Launches Decentralized Marketplace Beta on Ethereum Mainnet - joshfraser
https://medium.com/originprotocol/draft-origin-launches-beta-on-mainnet-draft-e3b70161ae86
======
davecraige
Awesome, congrats to the whole team

